# Hay Processing Plants In Alberta Canada



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

For those of you selling hay to processing plants in Alberta, could you please pm me. I have some questions for you. Thanks


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Ask Away!


----------



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Interested in hearing more on this.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Same here. If you could ask here versus PM would be great so we can all learn or help


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll just throw in; What processing plants in Alberta?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm going to guess taking either large square or three tie and compressing them for export?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Most of the Plants are set up to unroll and dry round bales, then bale and double compress them. Several have played around with freeman square balers but our weather usually does not allow this except in the southern area of our province. The lower fuel prices, dropping Canadian dollar and reduced shipping costs should really help this sector of our forage market.


----------



## Tamswr (Jan 18, 2015)

There is quite a few plants in central and southern Alberta. Most of these process small squares or slice the large squares. Most hay is sold to Japan and China as well as some to the Middle East. It will be interesting this year to see how the lower dollar affects the pricing.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello all, I've just recently had an opportunity to export hay to middle eastern countries. I would like to get more info on where to start and some things I should educate myself more on before I approach companies. Also, since the market has no standard and prices fluctuate so rapidly, what factors should I consider when developing my exporting plan. Thank you for the knowledge you share.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mindful said:


> Hello all, I've just recently had an opportunity to export hay to middle eastern countries. I would like to get more info on where to start and some things I should educate myself more on before I approach companies. Also, since the market has no standard and prices fluctuate so rapidly, what factors should I consider when developing my exporting plan. Thank you for the knowledge you share.


We have no information on exporting to Middle Eastern Countries. Maybe another site would be better. We are primarily growers and sell in North America.

A few of us reside in the UK and Australia, but no information here in regards to Middle East exportation.

Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Vol said:


> We have no information on exporting to Middle Eastern Countries. Maybe another site would be better. We are primarily growers and sell in North America.
> 
> A few of us reside in the UK and Australia, but no information here in regards to Middle East exportation.
> 
> Mike


Iam sure someone would have information on exports to middle east. It is becoming an increasing market for hay. Some what because of the expanding dairy industry over there. I cant remember the name of the outfit along the west coast of the US that was exporting more and more hay to middle east. China and the middle east are the big markets for export hay right now.


----------



## Tamswr (Jan 18, 2015)

In Alberta it is the middleman that makes the connection between the producers and the overseas buyers. In many cases it is simply as a buyer driving around looking for quality hay being produced and stored and making an offer. The hay has to be top qualitiy in most cases though to make export.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Also, if any of you guys out there know where I can dig up some old gold coins, (even if not in perfect condition) please pm me.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hog987 said:


> Iam sure someone would have information on exports to middle east.


Oh I am sure somewhere out there someone has info on exporting to the middle east, but as far as I know, no one on this site does....and the question was posed to this website.

I could be wrong....so..maybe someone on here that I am not aware of will step forward. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

You may have to give them a call or email them, but this will give you a lead to everything you will need to know: http://www.usaforage.org/


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hugh said:


> You may have to give them a call or email them, but this will give you a lead to everything you will need to know: http://www.usaforage.org/


That has some interesting information Hugh....I did not know that we exported to Korea as much as we do.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

National Hay Association will have all the resources on export your looking for. Membership starts at around $275 yearly based on production. You may need to attend few meetings and get to know the guys on the export committee. Convention this year is in the Philadelphia area near the current presidents location who has been in the export game from east coast port destinations (Caribbean, Mediterranean) for decades. Our own haytalker Tim Hall is on the board of directors. I'm told the export game can be very lucrative but it comes with quite a bit of risk.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Vol said:


> That has some interesting information Hugh....I did not know that we exported to Korea as much as we do.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The US exports about 2 million tons of alfalfa/hay to the East and Mid-east. This is a big business, a billion dollars + per year. All of this hay comes from the Western producers, California, Oregon, Washington, Idaho, etc. Japan, Korea, Tiawan, China, Hong Kong, etc depend on US alfalfa for their dairy industry. The mid east also buys a lot, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, etc. With the drought in California, these exports will be in question, but the market will work it out, always does.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> National Hay Association will have all the resources on export your looking for. Membership starts at around $275 yearly based on production. You may need to attend few meetings and get to know the guys on the export committee. Convention this year is in the Philadelphia area near the current presidents location who has been in the export game from east coast port destinations (Caribbean, Mediterranean) for decades. Our own haytalker Tim Hall is on the board of directors. I'm told the export game can be very lucrative but it comes with quite a bit of risk.


Great advice....and now I know where to forward want to be Middle East exporters.

Regards, Mike


----------

